# Home gym equipment for taekwondo.



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 11, 2016)

Basically what the title says. I'm moving home next week from a tiny apartment to a house. I'll have a bit more space so I thought I'd buy a bit of gym equipment so I can train at home. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Flatfish (Oct 11, 2016)

I am a big fan of the heavy bag


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 11, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> I am a big fan of the heavy bag



Ohh like the punch/kicking bag? Actually this would be great because I live alone and I doubt people would come round so I can kick them for an hour or so.


----------



## Flatfish (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, I actually like hanging bags better than the Wavemaster type but you gotta figure out how to hang them (and not damage your house over time)


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 11, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> Yes, I actually like hanging bags better than the Wavemaster type but you gotta figure out how to hang them (and not damage your house over time)



You can get stands you can hang them off can't you?


----------



## Flatfish (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes you can. You will probably have to put some weight on the feet to keep the stand from moving around and watch out that the stand does not restrict your movement around the bag too much.

Oh another thing: videotape yourself when you are doing bag work......soooooo much to see and learn. It was a real eye opener when I posted a video on here with me hitting the bag and got some feedback. I also got tons of great advice and I think I'm doing much better now.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 11, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> Yes you can. You will probably have to put some weight on the feet to keep the stand from moving around and watch out that the stand does not restrict your movement around the bag too much.
> 
> Oh another thing: videotape yourself when you are doing bag work......soooooo much to see and learn. It was a real eye opener when I posted a video on here with me hitting the bag and got some feedback. I also got tons of great advice and I think I'm doing much better now.



Ok. Thanks for the advice. Video myself. That is absolutely terrifying. Because I am pretty rubbish.  But I understand the logic. Everything I do wrong will be corrected.

Actually last week we were doing sparring in the Dojang. At one point I was up against a third dan black belt. I didn't even get close but I learned so much. So yes I will. I'll post videos of my bad kicking and in 10 years when I'm good I'll look back and be grateful.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Oct 11, 2016)

If you hang a heavy bag do not connect directly to the joists.   Use Joist hangers attached to the joists and 2   2 x4 together to span between the joists and hang from that. These can be easily replaced if the bag wears on them from use. 

Here is a video of my gym for ideas.   I gave myself an annual gift of a piece of equipment each year for a decade or two.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 12, 2016)

Earl Weiss said:


> If you hang a heavy bag do not connect directly to the joists.   Use Joist hangers attached to the joists and 2   2 x4 together to span between the joists and hang from that. These can be easily replaced if the bag wears on them from use.
> 
> Here is a video of my gym for ideas.   I gave myself an annual gift of a piece of equipment each year for a decade or two.



You have a lot of stuff and a lot of space.  But it's given me ideas definitely. Thanks.


----------



## WaterGal (Oct 12, 2016)

Will you be only training by yourself, or do you have a partner or family member that could hold kicking targets for you?


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 13, 2016)

WaterGal said:


> Will you be only training by yourself, or do you have a partner or family member that could hold kicking targets for you?



I live alone so I doubt I'd be able to convince someone to come round so I can kick them.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 13, 2016)

As been said, punching bag.

I'll add the Total Gym.  If it's good enough for Chuck Norris, it's good enough for you.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 13, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Ok. Thanks for the advice. Video myself. That is absolutely terrifying. Because I am pretty rubbish.  But I understand the logic. Everything I do wrong will be corrected.
> 
> Actually last week we were doing sparring in the Dojang. At one point I was up against a third dan black belt. I didn't even get close but I learned so much. So yes I will. I'll post videos of my bad kicking and in 10 years when I'm good I'll look back and be grateful.



Don't give yourself too much credit.  Only 10 years?

Ok, for the record I'm joking.  Videotaping yourself is one of the best things you can do.  Video doesn't lie.  It'll see things you can't see, even with mirrors in front of you.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 13, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> Don't give yourself too much credit.  Only 10 years?
> 
> Ok, for the record I'm joking.  Videotaping yourself is one of the best things you can do.  Video doesn't lie.  It'll see things you can't see, even with mirrors in front of you.



I won't be good ever!


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 14, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> Yes, I actually like hanging bags better than the Wavemaster type but you gotta figure out how to hang them (and not damage your house over time)


I also need to stress how terrible the Wavemaster is for proper striking training. It's essentially an inflatable bopping bag, and won't benefit you in terms of, well, anything.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 14, 2016)

I recommend kettlebells. They're nice and versatile; if they work for Joe Rogan they'll work for you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 14, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I also need to stress how terrible the Wavemaster is for proper striking training. It's essentially an inflatable bopping bag, and won't benefit you in terms of, well, anything.



I'm going to disagree with your opinion here.
I've been training since waaayyyy before you were born (possibly before your parents were born...), and I'm pretty sure I've pounded on most ever conceivable heavy bag-equivalent (well, I've never done the _Rocky_ hanging side of beef thing...). 
While there are pros and cons to all of the options, the wavemaster is certainly a viable striking target and a useful training tool.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Oct 15, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm going to disagree with your opinion here....................................
> While there are pros and cons to all of the options, the wavemaster is certainly a viable striking target and a useful training tool.



IMO best option perhaps  if hanging bag is not possible.


----------



## WaterGal (Oct 15, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I live alone so I doubt I'd be able to convince someone to come round so I can kick them.



Hah, okay.  That rules out some of the things I was thinking about. 

Let's see..... a heavy bag would be good, like others have said. An agility ladder and a jump rope are both inexpensive and easily stored, and will help you improve your sparring and general fitness.  If you guys practice breakfalls and rolls, a folding mat would be a good choice - and you can also fold it up and use it as a platform for plyometrics drills.


----------



## WaterGal (Oct 15, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I also need to stress how terrible the Wavemaster is for proper striking training. It's essentially an inflatable bopping bag, and won't benefit you in terms of, well, anything.



You know you have to put water or sand in the base, right?


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Oct 15, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> While there are pros and cons to all of the options, the wavemaster is certainly a viable striking target and a useful training tool.



What do you think of the TKD wavemaster, with the angled sides? I've never tried one of those, only the regular wavemaster and a BOB.

For me, if I could have only 1 thing, I'd be tempted to get the BAS pads (which I have also never tried). Second on my list would be a BOB (which I currently have).  For the money though, I like the wavemaster: people are always selling them used for $70-90. I used to have a heavy bag, but now that I moved I got rid of it: suspending it is much trickier than using a wavemaster.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 15, 2016)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> What do you think of the TKD wavemaster, with the angled sides? I've never tried one of those, only the regular wavemaster and a BOB.
> 
> For me, if I could have only 1 thing, I'd be tempted to get the BAS pads (which I have also never tried). Second on my list would be a BOB (which I currently have).  For the money though, I like the wavemaster: people are always selling them used for $70-90. I used to have a heavy bag, but now that I moved I got rid of it: suspending it is much trickier than using a wavemaster.



I don't see any huge advantage to the cone-shaped bag, especially at the $80-$100 extra cost involved. As far as freestanding bags go, I prefer the economy and simplicity of the standard wavemaster for most training. I'd use the TKD Wavemaster if someone donated it, but since it costs about the same as the basic BOB, I'd go that route instead. BOB is more rigid, and striking him his more like the impact on a hanging bag or a real person, plus he has nifty anatomical targets.

I really really like the VS BOB (with arms and legs) and the BAS system. I've had the opportunity to smack them around, and I think they're great. But at about $500 and $600 respectively, they're not likely to be found in our non-profit school unless I find them cheap on Craigslist.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 16, 2016)

What exactly is a wavemaster?


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok so what are the differences and pros vs cons of hanging vs freestanding bags?


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Oct 16, 2016)

For me, the big pros of a wavemaster are:
- easy to move around the room (e.g., can be put in the corner when not in use)
- no need to mount to joists and posibbily damage the joists

The cons are:
- it can move during a hard kick like a back kick
- the base could leak, which, if filled with water, could be a problem.
- the height adjustability may not be enough for you.

A heavy bag can be hit as hard as you want, but you have to worry about mounting it correctly on a joist or with a stand. Also, you can change the height more with a heavy bag. For instance, if you want to practice knee level kicks, or kicks 7 feet in the air, you can do that.


----------



## TrueJim (Oct 16, 2016)

I used to have a heavy-bag hanging in my garage but it was indeed rattling the house too much when I kicked it. It is hard on the joists. Now I have a wavemaster instead.

That having been said, to me, a heavy-bag is just more *satisfying* to hit. You hit it hard, and you get a nice big pendulous swing. You hit the wavemaster hard, and it wobbles like a Weeble. 

So I'd add to the pros/cons list: heavy bags are more _fun_. But they are hard on the house-frame.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 17, 2016)

I think I'll get a heavy bag with a frame.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 17, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I think I'll get a heavy bag with a frame.



I've personally found that the frames for hanging bags get in the way more than the base of a freestanding bag does. That may just be me, of course, but it's one reason why I prefer a freestanding bag over a heavy bag on a frame.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 17, 2016)

WaterGal said:


> You know you have to put water or sand in the base, right?


I know that, I'm just saying the target itself is balloon-like and weak.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 17, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I know that, I'm just saying the target itself is balloon-like and weak.



None of the ones I have used (and I've used lots...) fit that description.
Are you sure you're talking about wavemasters?


----------



## Earl Weiss (Oct 17, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> I used to have a heavy-bag hanging in my garage but it was indeed rattling the house too much when I kicked it. It is hard on the joists. Now I have a wavemaster instead.
> 
> That having been said, to me, a heavy-bag is just more *satisfying* to hit. You hit it hard, and you get a nice big pendulous swing. You hit the wavemaster hard, and it wobbles like a Weeble.
> 
> So I'd add to the pros/cons list: heavy bags are more _fun_. But they are hard on the house-frame.



There are places like Ringside that Sell Heavy springs. You hang this from the ceiling / chain and hang the heavy bag on it. This absorbs lots of the vibration. on the mounting.


----------



## Flatfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I won't be good ever!




Maybe not but you will be better than you are today and that's what counts....


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 19, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> Maybe not but you will be better than you are today and that's what counts....



You know, I only started in August and I'm loads better already. I was looking at the yellow tag belts thinking that they were way better than me and now that's where I'm at. It feels good even though it's just a small step.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 19, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I won't be good ever!



Ah but 'good' isn't necessarily the thing to be, 'effective' is the thing! I'm not that 'good' as in executing technically perfect kicks, strikes etc, it may not look pretty but by gum I'm effective!  Aim for being competent and effective not text book perfect.


----------

